# Water based polyurethane work time



## wmobrien (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello. Does anyone have any recommendations for extending the working time of water based polyurethane. I'm using MinWax Oil Modified Water Based Poly. I would like to slow the drying time help it level better and be more forgiving when I apply it.

Thanks.
WMO


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

From my experience, water based polyurethane drys about as fast, if not faster than lacquer, not much open time at all.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wmobrien said:


> Hello. Does anyone have any recommendations for extending the working time of water based polyurethane. I'm using MinWax Oil Modified Water Based Poly. I would like to slow the drying time help it level better and be more forgiving when I apply it.
> 
> Thanks.
> WMO


Most WB polys are self leveling. 

The key in most parts is to apply a thin coat, wait till it drys, then apply another thin coat, scuff sand with 320 then keep doing doing this until your satisfied. Usually looks great after 4-5 coats.

There is no way to slow down WB poly unless you apply in a humid area. Adding water only thins the material and sometimes actually makes the WB poly dry faster.


----------

